
Ask HN: How you measure time to ramp-up for new engineers as a manager? - ahmadassaf
How would we measure time to ramp-up for new engineers (i.e. time it takes before engineer is considered to be productive and on boarded)
======
s3nnyy
It boils down to the question of how to measure the productivity of software
engineers in general, which is hard to answer.

Very hard, juniors can get productive within two weeks, but seniors or leads
might need up to 6 months.

